# For Sale - Perfect Schoolmaster :(



## PoppySammy13 (Mar 14, 2009)

It is with the heaviest of hearts i am putting up my gorgeous 16.1hh thoroughbred x gelding, Sammy. Sammy has been with me for over 2years now and has never put a foot wrong. He is perfect in everyway and i cannot give him enough praise. Dont let his breeding fool you. He is not hotheaded and is never silly. Is owned and ridden by a 16yo girl. He has 3 super paces, works in a lovely outline and has an impeccable jump - Has cleared 4ft with ease. He really is lovely. Good to clip, box and shoe. Perfect manners in and out of the stable. Never bitten, kicked, reared or bolted. Would be ideal for someone who wants to get back into riding or someone wanting to do riding club. Does a stunning dressage test holds himself really well. For sale through no fault of his own. I am asking for £4000 or near offer and this includes some good quality, well fitting tack. Please contact me if interested. Please no timewasters as this really is heartbreaking..


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Another one! I have posted on another thread....i really wish i was in the position to buy but very sadly at this time i am not 

And he would have suited me and family absolutely perfect.....aargh so not fair....
And the time came that i don't even loan anymore  

Good luck with finding hom a 5* home
x


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

PoppySammy13 said:


> It is with the heaviest of hearts i am putting up my gorgeous 16.1hh thoroughbred x gelding, Sammy. Sammy has been with me for over 2years now and has never put a foot wrong. He is perfect in everyway and i cannot give him enough praise. Dont let his breeding fool you. He is not hotheaded and is never silly. Is owned and ridden by a 16yo girl. He has 3 super paces, works in a lovely outline and has an impeccable jump - Has cleared 4ft with ease. He really is lovely. Good to clip, box and shoe. Perfect manners in and out of the stable. Never bitten, kicked, reared or bolted. Would be ideal for someone who wants to get back into riding or someone wanting to do riding club. Does a stunning dressage test holds himself really well. For sale through no fault of his own. I am asking for £4000 or near offer and this includes some good quality, well fitting tack. Please contact me if interested. Please no timewasters as this really is heartbreaking..


oh i started looking at horses again this morning and that did depress me as i haven't saved the funds back up yet.

Good luck he sounds perfect 
xx


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

im looking atm but sadly hes too big for me


----------

